# Question about joining plywood edge to edge



## georgeet (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm an artist and am working on some shaped canvases using plywood forms for the stretchers. I want to avoid wastage and cut out the forms in parts rather than use up a single sheet. I made one so far cut in two long pieces and joined using dowels with a butt joint, but I'm wondering if I could make that stronger. I rout the adjoining edges so they match so I could easily (I think) cut a short scarf joint with an angle bit or even cut some sort of finger or puzzle joint along with the dowels. There will be a steel strap on one side to keep it straight.

Do I need to bother making the joint more complicated or is a doweled butt joint fine? Any advice?

This is an example of what I'm doing (ignore the branch). This was cut from 3/4" plywood in two long pieces app. 48" lomg and joined on the short sides. Thanks for any help.
George


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

if one side is not to be exposed to the view corrugated fasteners would be perfect !


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Dowels are fine.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Also use pocket hole screws


----------

